# Northeast Turkey Report



## joekacz

Thought I would start a thread just for the NE. turkey season.All right there let's hear the GOOD and the NOT SO GOOD.Don't be shy!!


----------



## ducknut141

my son his fiance and my grandson got out this morning on a farm he got permission for yesterday. She got her first bird.


----------



## joekacz

ducknut141 said:


> my son his fiance and my grandson got out this morning on a farm he got permission for yesterday. She got her first bird.


Now that's a "paintbrush" beard,a beauty!!


----------



## TMK

joekacz said:


> Thought I would start a thread just for the NE. turkey season.All right there let's hear the GOOD and the NOT SO GOOD.Don't be shy!!


Quiet day for me in Trumbull county. Heard a couple birds gobbling on the roost. A few shots on other properties. Only one guy I know killed a bird. Better weather should lead to better hunting.


----------



## joekacz

The weather forecast not looking all that good until the end of the week.Right now next week look's like a winner.


----------



## ducknut141

I love hunting in the rain. I know guys that will only only go in the rain.


----------



## SelfTaught

ducknut141 said:


> I love hunting in the rain. I know guys that will only only go in the rain.



Why do you love hunting in the rain might I ask? Any particular techniques you use while in rain?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducknut141

Went monday I didn't even here one.
Tuesday I sat till 11:50 called in 3 jakes only 2 left








Wednesday I went back to were I was Monday at 10:15 2 birds started gobbling upwind 200 yards or so away. It took me till 11:30 to get this one to 15 yards









I like the rain because I am like a bull in a china shop and even I can get through the woods quite.


----------



## joekacz

I have found over the years that the birds will go to the fields more on rainy days.Now I'm not talking a deluge but one of them all day light rains.If your fortunate to bag one on one of those wet days you're not gonna like the picture,a wet turkey looks PITIFUL !!


----------



## ducknut141

Yep that's why I like rain look at tuesdays bird


----------



## Carpn

Nothing more beautiful than a dry turkey in the sun.

Nothing uglier than a wet waterlogged turkey .


----------



## ducknut141

But they both taste great


----------



## joekacz

ducknut141 said:


> But they both taste great


Turkey patties,turkey strips can't be beat. IMO


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Worked two birds in the rain this week but couldn’t get em away from the hens. Gobbled away going the other direction. I got soaked yesterday though.


----------



## slashbait

Watched 6 strutters work a group a hens from a 100 away then got to see em all leave together can’t wait for hens to stay on nest


----------



## TMK

Had what sounded to be three gobblers and a group of hens fly down about 100yds NW of where I setup this morning. Once on the ground they headed north onto property that I didn't have permission to hunt. Heard a few more gobbles then the group got quiet. About an hour later got another bird going out to the SW. Ended up being a Jake that I passed on after calling in to about 20 ft. On the way home I knocked on a door and got permission to hunt on the 65 acres just to the north of where I'm hunting now. No bird today, but really excited about nearly tripling the land I have to hunt in that area.


----------



## floater99

Nice getting the permission TMK good luck


----------



## TMK

Today was a quiet one. Heard several birds fly down off the roost after first light. Mid morning heard one short gobble.
Did some looking around on the new property. Found lots of sign. Looks promising. 
Lots of deer out moving around. This one was really into my decoy.


----------



## TMK

Hunted Ohio today after getting a bird in WVA at first light. Only had a couple of hours to put in but usually when you get one going after 10AM you better get ready. He's coming in.
Didn't get anything going but did see several lone hens walking the tree lines. The size of their harems are starting to drop. Things should pickup soon.


----------



## floater99

Hey TMK ever need a partner let me know ill buy lunch and you shoot first


----------



## TMK

Sounds good.


----------



## joekacz

Not exactly a"stellar" day for turkey hunting today for the N.E. group. Notice I didn't say guys,don't want to get blasted by the lady hunters. Personally I would set up on a field edge and wait 'em out,sooner or later they'll show up. Good Luck.


----------



## Snook

Been a little tougher hunting than usual for me. Birds had been “henned” up pretty good. The past couple days have been much better-lots birds strutting in fields alone. Should be a good week.


----------



## joekacz

A DOUBLE BEARD!!! GOOD GOIN' !!


----------



## Carpn

Congratulations . I'm jealous . Never killed a multi beard and I feel like I've killed my fair of turkey over the last 25 years .


----------



## floater99

SAAWEEET


----------



## joekacz

Anybody giving it a try for the last week??


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

I hate to admit it but I have given up. I missed more than a few days fishing chasing those crazy birds this spring. I kind of wish I never started hunting them. Very frustrating at times till you score then your hooked again.


----------



## joekacz

UNCLEMIKE said:


> I hate to admit it but I have given up. I missed more than a few days fishing chasing those crazy birds this spring. I kind of wish I never started hunting them. Very frustrating at times till you score then your hooked again.


100% agreement of being hooked on them.It definitely is not the flavor,IMO,of the bird. Butterballs taste better,are easier to get and a hell of a lot CHEAPER! But I always considered them my "BULL ELK" of the Spring,very challenging.Don't get me wrong,I enjoy some recipes for them but they're not as good in the wild's as a Ruffed Grouse flavor wise but then again you don't set up and try to call them in like the "King of Spring".You hear that first answer to your call and YOUR HOOKED!!


----------



## floater99

Im planning one more day probably Friday IM GUT HOOKED this has been my toughest season Ive heard three faint gobbles and horrible weather


----------



## Saltfork

Saw my fist poults of year with momma two days ago. Baby’s were about the size of a tennis ball. Down south. Good luck to the people hunting in the north. 

A rainy morning that turns to sun.Can not be beaten in my option when it comes to turkey hunting.

Hens go to sit on nest while it rains. Leaves them Toms lonely!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I’ve been so busy getting the boat buffed and waxed an dock ready. Hopefully I can get out maybe 1 or 2 days.


----------



## floater99

Well my last planed days to hunt wont happen thanks to the GOUT  SOB


----------



## Redheads

UNCLEMIKE said:


> I hate to admit it but I have given up. I missed more than a few days fishing chasing those crazy birds this spring. I kind of wish I never started hunting them. Very frustrating at times till you score then your hooked again.


https://fox8.com/2019/05/23/wild-turkeys-causing-trouble-in-willoughby-residents-say/


----------



## TMK

Made it out this morning.
Weather was perfect. Didn't hear anything. 
Trail cameras have lots of hen pictures but no sign of the toms. 
The mosquitos are brutal. Gotta have bug spray or a thermocell. May give it one last try this weekend.


----------



## Snook

He only gobbled once. Come in silent strutting.


----------



## joekacz

Great Tom! Congratulations on a late season bird! Those big ones do like to come in "silent"don't they. I called in a 11 1/2" bearded tom for my son when he was younger with 1 1/4" spur's that gobbled 3 x in about a half hour but closer every time he opened up. Very exciting! The Pa. bird I got this year never opened up and like your's It came in full strut. I'll bet them mosquitos were humming. Now it's time to load up on some fish!


----------



## 0utwest

Love that pic. with the bird on the stump !


----------



## Snook

joekacz said:


> Great Tom! Congratulations on a late season bird! Those big ones do like to come in "silent"don't they. I called in a 11 1/2" bearded tom for my son when he was younger with 1 1/4" spur's that gobbled 3 x in about a half hour but closer every time he opened up. Very exciting! The Pa. bird I got this year never opened up and like your's It came in full strut. I'll bet them mosquitos were humming. Now it's time to load up on some fish!


Later in the year they learn real quick to be sneaky. The area’s I hunt get some pressure but most guys give up after first 2 weeks. My experience is..if you can get one to gobble 1-2x he knows where your at. The tip I can give is to set up where you can see best i.e a field edge and be patient. Sometimes that’s really hard to do!!!


----------



## Snook

0utwest said:


> Love that pic. with the bird on the stump !


The best way to remember your hunts is via video or pictures. It takes some time to get em’ positioned just right but once you do it makes for great photo’s. Usually requires you to put a stick behind the fan to keep the tail open and the right stump.


----------

